# Una idea que seria de gran  ... o no lo es?



## cakches (Mar 20, 2009)

por tantos problemas que hay sobre componentes en los distintos simuladores, ya que algunos quieren simular un circuito interesante ... se me ocurrio que al momento de adjuntar una foto o archivo de algun circuito pudieran reconocer con que porgrama se realizo, de esa manera facilitarian en grande a la hora de querer simularlo.

lo digo porque hay muchas consultas sobre componentes electronicos que no se encuentran en los software de simulacion que uno tiene.

pueden realizarlo? solo seria cuestion de digitar abajo de sus archivos adjuntos el programa   

espero sus respuestas

Muchas gracias


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

Depende a que te refieras: si es a simplemente escribir en el mensaje el programa utilizado sería una buena practica pero si te refieres a adjuntar también el programa ya cambian las cosas. Sería necesario poner en la sección de temas de interes un apartado especifico para descarga de software. Digo esto porque si cada vez que alguien que pusiera el circuito adjuntara el programa, a parte de particionarlo en varios trozos porque no se pueden adjuntar archivos grandes, en el servidor estaríamos creando cientos de copias de un mismo software que ocuparían gigas de disco duro, haciendo que la navegación sea mas lenta y la obligación de, o hacer limpieza o cambiar a otro server aún mas grande, con el consiguiente costo económico.

saludos!


----------



## cakches (Mar 20, 2009)

no te confundas ... pero no mi idea es solo digitar en 1 solo renglon el nombre del simulador con que se ha hecho el circuitoo proyecto.

lo del programa depende de uno si desea descargarlo  para poder simularlo sin hacerse mucho problema.

salu2


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Depende a que te refieras: si es a simplemente escribir en el mensaje el programa utilizado sería una buena practica pero si te refieres a adjuntar también el programa ya cambian las cosas. Sería necesario poner en la sección de temas de interes un apartado especifico para descarga de software. Digo esto porque si cada vez que alguien que pusiera el circuito adjuntara el programa, a parte de particionarlo en varios trozos porque no se pueden adjuntar archivos grandes, en el servidor estaríamos creando cientos de copias de un mismo software que ocuparían gigas de disco duro, haciendo que la navegación sea mas lenta y la obligación de, o hacer limpieza o cambiar a otro server aún mas grande, con el consiguiente costo económico.
> 
> saludos!



Imposible, no porque no tengamos espacio en el servidor, sino porque viola las políticas.



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

Electrobot dijo:
			
		

> Imposible, no porque no tengamos espacio en el servidor, sino porque viola las políticas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cierto, pero no necesitamos violar las políticas del foro, existen programas de electrónica de libre distribución como crocodile y los que son de pago suelen tener algúna versión estudiantil como pueden ser proteus, circuit maker, limewire o versiones demo que las opciones habilitadas son mas que suficientes para la mayoría de la gente. En programas en los que sean de libre distribución pero que exija el autor que se descargue de la pagina oficial o un registro se puede poner el link y si fuera necesario una breve reseña de los pasos a seguir para no perderse. También se podrían poner utilidades para PC completamente gratuitos (por cierto si os hacen falta programas: http://www.cdlibre.org/) incluso hay programas gnu que no tienen nada que envidiar a los de pago por ejemplo The gimp vs photoshop. Es mas, la inmensa mayoría de programas que uso son gratuitos:
mozilla firefox
rs somnifero
stickties
jet audio
goom player
avast!
everest home edition
malwarebytes
super!
entre muchos otros...
Dejemos constancia de que solo es una opinión que tengo y que a los demás puede que les parezca mal o estén en desacuerdo con lo que digo.


> no te confundas ... pero no mi idea es solo digitar en 1 solo renglon el nombre del simulador con que se ha hecho el circuitoo proyecto.


Estoy de acuerdo. Es un poco exasperante descargarse un circuito y después encuentres archivos con extensiones que no conoces. Hay gente que por suerte lo indica pero normalmente no se suele poner.

saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Electrobot dijo:
			
		

> Imposible, no porque no tengamos espacio en el servidor, sino porque viola las políticas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No jodas! : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30939.html

Pues ahi la meti pero bien. Opino que se deberia discutir esta norma. Que vale que su aplicacion no sea estricta, pero su existencia si es contrapoducente en ciertos casos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 20, 2009)

La mayoría de los usuarios que usamos programas de simulacion, por lo general son bajo licencia, con eso aclaro todo.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 20, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Electrobot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hemp, esa norma es inalterable. No quiero problemas legales que pongan en peligro la Comunidad.

El que quiera programas fraudulentos, que los busque en google.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> No quiero problemas legales que pongan en peligro la Comunidad.



Lo entiendo, pero hay formas de "torear" la ley, que aqui no nos dedicamos a repartir musica, si no cultura. (sin meterme en "programas fraudulentos")


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que me parece entender por lo dicho por *cakches*, es que si alguien diseña un circuito en un simulador y lo publica en el foro, esta persona debería decir por ejemplo: "Hice este circuito con el simulador *tal*", de esta manera el lector verá si puedo o no, ver el circuito.
En eso no hay nada *ilegal*.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cuando alguno publica algo en general se sabe con que programa lo hizo, ya sea por las imagenes o por la extension de los archivos.
No seria ninguna molestia aclararlo siempre pensando en que  haya lectores interesados que no lo sepan. *Pero tampoco provocaria calambres en los dedos preguntarlo*.

Escribir pensando en que lo entienda hasta el mas inexperto significa no dar nada por sobreentendido, *y eso representa tener que escribir mas*.
Aquel lector que se sienta molesto porque el autor no hizo las aclaraciones 'que el hubiera necesitado para entender'. Que sepa que esto no es una extension de la escuela y a nadie le sobra el tiempo ni le pagan por escribir.
Si con la edad que tiene todavia 'le falta un golpe de horno', enojese con su madre no con los foristas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

*! ! No se de que hablan (Escriben) pero me opongo ¡ ¡* (Ironía)

Soy un firme partidario de presentar los esquemas en formatos gráficos (GIF, JPG, PNG, BMP,Etc)
¿ Y por que esto ?
*Porque no tengo ganas de tener instalados en mi PC todos los programas de CAD Electrónico que pululan por allí.*
En cambio si esta en un formato gráfico, lo interpreto a simple vista y si me interesa lo transfiero a mi simulador preferido.

Si yo publico un esquema y alguien me solicita el archivo del simulador no tengo problema en publicarlo, pero no voy a *"Cargar"* un programa específico para ver una simulación publicada.


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 21, 2009)

1. totalmente de acuerdo con fogonazo!

2. hemp ese "kanji" (o como se diga) significa maldad?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

romyggar dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 2. hemp ese "kanji" (o como se diga) significa maldad?



 

No, significa Hemp


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2009)

no entiendo mucho de que hablan, pero si yo les publicase algun circuito mio, un esquema que les digo que funciona y lo probe.

y me piden como lo simule ?

luego de unas cuantas carcajadas les mandaria una foto de la telaraña de componentes soldados escapando de una placa  ya que mi simulador es el soldador + el tester.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 21, 2009)

Bueno, visto el patio estoy buscando azufre, salitre y carbón para hacer polvora porque parece que va a ver guerra.  


			
				Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se deben respetar las normas, eso sobre todo. hoy en dia se debería cojer este tema con pinzas debido a lo siguiente: una empresa te vende un software y este pues digamos que lo quieres modificar a tu gusto o añadirle mas funciones. Ellos no te pueden decir nada, ya les pagastes el producto. Ahora pensemos que esas modificaciones te gustaría compartirlas gratuitamente con tu gente y las cuelgas en una web. No te pueden decir nada tampoco porque no existe animo de lucro.
Ahora mismo abrá gente que estará completamente en contra pero voy a poner un caso real sacado de esta web: http://www.neoteo.com/si-esperamos-a-microsoft.neo

Si esperamos a Microsoft...
Nos puede partir un rayo! Menos mal que hay gente mas capacitada y con mayor velocidad para hacer las cosas. Un programador ruso de apellido Guilfanov ha desarrollado un parche para el problema de seguridad de Windows. El programador senior, que trabaja para la empresa belga DataRescue, ha indicado que en principio el nunca habia antes desarrollado ningun parche de seguridad, pero que esta vez el problema era tan importante que se sintio casi obligado, debido a sus grandes conocimientos, para hacer algo y ayudar a la gente que el conoce. Es que su idea inicial era crear un parche para ayudar a su familia y amigos a estar protegidos del agujero de seguridad. Es muy comun que ante parches surgidos desarrollados por aficionados, las consultoras de seguridad no muestren demasiado interes, pero en este caso la demora de Microsoft fue tan grande que han recibido este parche con los brazos abiertos. Como en NeoTeo tenemos siempre lo ultimo, ofrecemos el link al parche, ya que ademas el de Microsoft sera util unicamente para XP y 2000, mientras que este, el extraoficial, funciona y proteje a todas las versiones de Windows, aun los viejos 95 y 98.

Este tio subsanó un problema gordo que a microsoft, a pesar de que pagamos bién caro su producto y subproductos, no le salió de los coj**** levantar dedo y ofrecer una solución. Este "aficionado" logicamente usó parte de su programa. Microsoft fué por este tio? NO, porque si lo hacen quedarían muy mal y quedaría a entender que un "aficionado" les ayudó y ellos en respuesta le dan por c***
Debaría haber una ley como la idea que propone Linus Torvalds (creador del movimiento linux) y es que cuando fueses a comprar un software, con el te diesen el codigo fuente debido a que ya estás pagando por ella, porque, que es un programa o un S.O. mas que un código fuente? asi que si pagas el programa, pagas el código fuente y en la teoría tienes derecho a el y por lo tanto modificarlo a tus necesidades y compartirlo gratuitamente.
Es mejor que no discutamos sobre la legalidad-ilegalidad sobre programas modificados y derivados porque el tema es tan complejo que dudo que se pueda abordar.


A la respuesta al tema por el que se abrió este post, con los comentarios que se han dado yo haría un par de reseñas.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Soy un firme partidario de presentar los esquemas en formatos gráficos (GIF, JPG, PNG, BMP,Etc)
> ¿ Y por que esto ?
> *Porque no tengo ganas de tener instalados en mi PC todos los programas de CAD Electrónico que pululan por allí.*
> En cambio si esta en un formato gráfico, lo interpreto a simple vista y si me interesa lo transfiero a mi simulador preferido.
> ...





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...si yo les publicase algun circuito mio, un esquema que les digo que funciona y lo probe.
> 
> y me piden como lo simule ?
> 
> luego de unas cuantas carcajadas les mandaria una foto de la telaraña de componentes soldados escapando de una placa  ya que mi simulador es el soldador + el tester.


Pienso que de todas las ideas aportadas estas serían las mas acertadas.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> ...Debaría haber una ley como la idea que propone *Richard Stallman* (creador del movimiento *GNU*) y es que cuando fueses a comprar un software, con el te diesen el codigo fuente debido a que ya estás pagando por ella, porque, que es un programa o un S.O. mas que un código fuente? asi que si pagas el programa, pagas el código fuente y en la teoría tienes derecho a el y por lo tanto modificarlo a tus necesidades y compartirlo gratuitamente.
> Es mejor que no discutamos sobre la legalidad-ilegalidad sobre programas modificados y derivados porque el tema es tan complejo que dudo que se pueda abordar.



Sorry, Fixed. Segun tengo entendido Don Linux solo libero su codigo porque la licencia GNU de Stallman le *obligaba*, es mas, quiso hacerlo privatibo y sacarle lucro a su proyecto de fin de carrera.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> ...Debaría haber una ley como la idea que propone Linus Torvalds (creador del movimiento linux) y es que cuando fueses a comprar un software, con el te diesen el codigo fuente debido a que ya estás pagando por ella, porque, que es un programa o un S.O. mas que un código fuente? asi que si pagas el programa, pagas el código fuente y en la teoría tienes derecho a el y por lo tanto modificarlo a tus necesidades y compartirlo gratuitamente.


Cuanto deberia cobrarse un SO de miles de horas de programacion si se lo entrega con los fuentes y la documentacion necesaria para modificar y compartir?


----------



## cakches (Mar 21, 2009)

jaja se hacen mucha problema por esto ....

mi idea simplemente era (un ejemplo) :

              he aqui el esquema del disparador de flash optico:

              mi prima.jpg >>>>> hecho por circuitmaker

Solo eso! jaja la idea era solo escribir el simulador con el que lo reconoscan ... puesto que SE RECONOCEN COMPONENTES QUE EN ALGUNOS SIMULADORES NO HAY!

(disculpen por las mayusculas :S)

waaaa y ya estan metiendo lo que son los sistemas operativos ¬¬


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Andres Cuenca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probablemente lo que sea "torear la ley" en un país, sea directamente ilegal en otro. Y repartir cultura con copyright (aunque sea sin fines de lucro) es "directamente ilegal".
Además por la publicidad ya podría considerarse "con fines de lucro" a Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sin animo de ofender a nadie, pero lo que me dizes me pareze de *hijos de puta*, con todas sus letras.

En mi cabeza el conocimiento es de los humanos, no de un copyright.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahora que me fijo tienes razón, me falto aclara que eso es visto desde un punto de vista "legal".
Pero eso del conocimiento es en tu cabeza. Yo también soy partidario del conocimiento libre, pero si no se puede no se puede.
Si hiciéramos eso ("torear al ley"), podríamos darle problemas legales a foros de electrónica, lo cual sería muy egoísta.
En el mensaje anterior lo veo del punto de vista de un "hijo de puta" de esos que tu mencionas. Si por mi fuera, no se aplicaría eso.
Si de verdad te interesa, y tienes tiempo y ganas puedes escribir un libro sobre electrónica licenciado en GFDL. Seguro que tienes los conocimientos necesarios. Seria un gran aporte. Una alternativa sería aportar en Wikipedia o un libro de Wikilibros (hay uno sobre electrónica). Si no tienes ganas de trabajar puedes licenciar todos tus post con GFDL y Creative Commons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si partimos de que en la actualidad hay uno mas eficiente que los comerciales completamente gratis, por la ley de la oferta y la demanda: 0$


Se que cuesta asumirlo pero partamos de una base sencilla para entederlo (aviso que este post va a ser largo):

La musica por ejemplo, ¿como empezo? con 2 palos en una pared, despues alguien uso la voz. Y asi se tiro miles de años hasta que un dia esos 2 palos dejaron de ser palos para parecerse mas a instrumentos dedicados ¿cuanto cuesta ese ingenio? La SGAE y la RIIA dizen que ese ingenio son horas de esfuerzo, por lo tanto dinero; otros dizen que nada mas que el esfuerzo de su contruccion. 
¿Y despues? despues llegaron unos curas e inventaron algo parecido a un pentagrama, el cual fue la primera forma de poder plasmar una cancion, antes de este progreso la gente memorizaba las canciones, aqui la SGAE y la RIIA dizen que al ser horas de esfuerzo e ingenio se debe pagar por usar dicho pentagrama, otros dizen que el uso de un pentagrama es gratuito, puesto que supone un avanze cultural en el que ya no es necesario memorizar una cancion para tocarla.
¿Y despues? despues viene la musica clasica, segun la SGAE y la RIIA eso son horas de esfuerzo,  de elaboracion, de composicion y de ingenio al crear intrumentos perfeccionados; otros dizen que solo se debe pagar al que fabrico el instrumento y al que toca la cancion por el esfuerzo instantaneo, el compositor gano dinero en el momento en que vendio su obra y que ganara reputacion cada vez que se reproduzca dicha obra, con lo que se podra permitir cobrar mas en la siguiente obra que venda.
¿Y despues? llega el vinilo, una forma en la que ya solo se vende un producto, todo el proceso de elaboracion queda renegado a una parte insignificante del proceso, la SGAE y la RIIA dizen que se debe pagar por ese producto por toda la elaboracion anterior; otros dizen que solo se debe pagar por la fabricacion de ese vinilo, que en el proceso de elaboracion ya se pago al que fabrico el instrumento, al que compuso la cancion y al que la toco, y que el que la compuso ganara reputacion mas facilmente con lo que si es, por ejemplo, el cantante a la par, este se podra permitir cobrar mas en la siguiente obra a la hora de elaborarla, y se podra permitir cobrar por reproducir su obra a la vieja usanza, es decir, en un directo con su esfuerzo instantaneo.

Aqui empiezan las disputas, unos dizen que ganar dinero tocandose los huevos sin hacer nada mas, no solo es factible si no que es un derecho; otros dicen que un obrero no gana dinero porque tu vivas en tu casa, si no que solo lo gana durante su trabajo instantaneo, una vez finalizada su obra se acaban los ingresos ¿o te imaginas pagando aun al dentista que te empasto hace años?

Ahora llega la epoca del HDD, donde no es ni necesario fabricar un soporte fisico ni un sistema de distribucion, solo crear una obra para ganar reputacion, la SGAE y la RIIA siguen manteniendo el estupido sistema mediante el cual debes pagar por el ingenio del que hizo el instrumento, del que lo grabo en un estudio, del que hizo el programa informaciónrmatico para que cuanquiera sin conocimiento musicales lo pudiese tocar, del cura que invento el pentagrama en el que el compositor tubo que plasmar su obra, del que invento el microfono, del que hizo la web en la que el compositor se promociono y del que diseño tus altavoces; otros dizen que el dinero se suda, y que solo se debe pagar al compositor por el directo, al igual que ha sido siempre.

Y entonces vienen los DRM's, donde se pretende hacer pagar cada vez que tu escuches la obra del compositor, convirtiendo las emisoras de radio, de plataformas de promocion en agencias de pirateria.

Entonces... ¿no se deberia pagar tambien indefinidamente al que hizo el DRM, al que lo diseño, al que lo compilo, etc...?, segun la SGAE y la RIIA NO.

El problema es que se trata de hacer eterno lo efimero, de convertir en beneficiosa la promocion, y por supuesto, en que solo puedan promocionarse quien ellos quieran. Eso en los 80-90, con TODAS las comunicaciones controladas, era factible; hoy en dia IMPOSIBLE. Yo ahora mientras escribo esto estoy escuchando una cancion de un grupo abandonado por la SGAE y la RIIA de los años 20, reeditada por un tal Pilooski, la cual conoci por un video de un tal Cyriak, el "instrumento" fue pagado en su dia, el autor solo gana reputacion en estas lineas gracias a su esfuerzo y a mi oido, y el que lo promociono lo hizo tambien gratis, y todo sin pinchar ni cortar en la TV o la radio.

Con esto quiero decir que las cosas cambian, siempre han cambiado, que no se pueden pretender estupideces ni sinsentidos, y que la financiacion SIEMPRE ha de venir del sudor, el ingenio SOLO da reputacion que te vale para poder cobrar mas la proxima vez.

Aplicado a los SO, Richard Stallman se gana las habas haciendo conferencias y programas especificos para empresas, si necesitas una aplicacion que no existe para tu empresa y quieres garantizar que no halla fallos de sistema NECESITAS linux ( si conces el metro de madrid y sus nuevos trenes con TV, conoceras tambien sus famosos carteles de "sistem error" de windows, debido a los microcortes que sufren los trenes), y si quieres algo bien echo que de seguro no falla querras un buen programador, ¿y que mejor programador de linux hay que Richard Stallman? ¿que el tio que empezo a crear ese sistema? Ahi esta el dinero. 

Ahora, si la empresa que contrato a Stallman quiere vender ese programa, entonces ¿deberia pagar a Stallman por cada copia vendida? la SGAE y la RIIA dirian que por supuesto; otros dizen que su venta deberia estar prohibida, si lo quieren distribuir que sea gratis. ¿y donde gana la empresa dirian muchos? en que ellos ya le sacaron partido los primeros. Pongamos un programa como photoshop, que se reversiona cada año, y pongamos una empresa de diseño grafico; dicha empresa ya gano mas que de sobra con ese programa en contratos a empresas de publicidad, paginas web, editoriales, etc... ¿para que sajar al aprendiz de diseño grafico?, ponle una licencia GNU, y si otra empresa quiere hacerte la competencia tendra que pagarte por usar tu herramienta, ademas una herramienta desfasada (porque no vas a liberar la de este año, si no la version anterior), esta empresa sera un referente mundial en cuanto a diseño grafico, y gracias a su reputacion ganara lo mismo y limpiamente, y los estudiantes de diseño no tendran que hacer cosas "ilegales" para estudiar (un jodido sinsentido). ¿No lo crees posible? entonces... ¿como sabes lo que es un PDF? ¿y gracias a que se esta extendiendo AIR?    ¿quizas porque sea la misma empresa de tan refutado programa?

Hay que cambiar la forma de pensar, NO ESTAMOS EN LOS 90, no se puede seguir sacando partido comercial de la misma forma sin parecer gilipollas en el mundo en que vivimos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Ahora que me fijo tienes razón, me falto aclara que eso es visto desde un punto de vista "legal".
> Pero eso del conocimiento es en tu cabeza. Yo también soy partidario del conocimiento libre, pero si no se puede no se puede.
> Si hiciéramos eso ("torear al ley"), podríamos darle problemas legales a foros de electrónica, lo cual sería muy egoísta.
> En el mensaje anterior lo veo del punto de vista de un "hijo de puta" de esos que tu mencionas. Si por mi fuera, no se aplicaría eso.
> Si de verdad te interesa, y tienes tiempo y ganas puedes escribir un libro sobre electrónica licenciado en GFDL. Seguro que tienes los conocimientos necesarios. Seria un gran aporte. Una alternativa sería aportar en Wikipedia o un libro de Wikilibros (hay uno sobre electrónica). Si no tienes ganas de trabajar puedes licenciar todos tus post con GFDL y Creative Commons.



Hay un pais llamado Suiza... en el que se pemiten las corridas    Y no das problemas a nadie, eso no es egoista.

Por otro lado, y en negrita, *por supuesto que no busco darle problemas al foro toreando a la RIIA en un server americano*, por si no quedo suficientemente claro.

P.D.: No creo que sirva como escritor, quizas como divulgador.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 22, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Sorry, Fixed. Segun tengo entendido Don Linux solo libero su codigo porque la licencia GNU de Stallman le *obligaba*, es mas, quiso hacerlo privatibo y sacarle lucro a su proyecto de fin de carrera.


 Quiso sacarle provecho como tu bién dices pero la liberó por dos razones. Linus (con "s") creó linux a partir de el sistema operativo unix que disponía de licencia GPL por lo que si lo comercializase tendría que liberar el código fuente porque en caso de no hacerlo rompería la licencia. La segunda es que en caso de que fuera de pago nadie compraría linux. Distribuir gratuitamente linux benefició a este como a Stallman porque si fuese de pago linux sería un proyecto fracasado y a Stallman si no hubiese el boom de linux la licencia GNU no sería tan conocida y probablemente no tendría la repercusión que tiene hoy en día.


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Cuanto deberia cobrarse un SO de miles de horas de programacion si se lo entrega con los fuentes y la documentacion necesaria para modificar y compartir?


 Tener licencia GNU no implica que la tengas que distribuir gratuitamente, implica que a la hora de entregar un software bajo licencia GPL el cliente tiene pleno derecho a recibir el código fuente y modificarlo según sus necesidades. Esto está recogido en la própia revisión 3 de la GPL (la actual), voy a citar unos fragmentos de la versión traducida al español y la oficial que está en ingles:



> Cuando hablamos de software libre, nos referimos a libertad, no a precio. Nuestras Licencias Públicas Generales están destinadas a garantizar la libertad de distribuir copias de software libre (y cobrar por ello si quiere), a recibir el código fuente o poder conseguirlo si así lo desea, a modificar el software o usar parte del mismo en nuevos programas libres, y a saber que puede hacer estas cosas.
> 
> When we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not price. Our General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for them if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new free programs, and that you know you can do these things.





> Por ejemplo, si distribuye copias de tales programas, gratuitamente o no, debe transmitir a los destinatarios los mismos derechos que usted recibió. Debe asegurarse que ellos también reciban o puedan conseguir el código fuente. Y debe mostrarles estos términos y condiciones para que conozcan sus derechos.
> 
> For example, if you distribute copies of such a program, whether gratis or for a fee, you must pass on to the recipients the same freedoms that you received. You must make sure that they, too, receive or can get the source code. And you must show them these terms so they know their rights.


Traducción no oficial licencia GNU v3:
http://www.viti.es/gnu/licenses/gpl.html
Versión oficial de la licencia GNU v3:
http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html

Interesante este corto de Stallman:
YouTube - El nombre correcto es GNU con Linux : R. STALLMAN (VIDEO 1)

por cierto, nadie se dió cuenta que escribí "debaría" en vez de "debería"? que fallo mío ops:  ops:  ops: 



			
				cakches dijo:
			
		

> jaja se hacen mucha problema por esto ....
> 
> mi idea simplemente era (un ejemplo) :
> 
> ...


Bueno, hay que complicarse de vez en cuando....        
Por cierto, no estaría mal ver "mi prima.jpg"     

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Pues sin animo de ofender a nadie, pero lo que me dizes me pareze de *hijos de puta*, con todas sus letras.
> 
> En mi cabeza el conocimiento es de los humanos, no de un copyright.



hemp, ademas de tener esa costumbre de esos horrores de ortografia tienes unos conceptos con los cuales difiero , que , aunque difiera creo que podemos debatirlo sin decirnos palabrotas que alguno podria (con derecho ) tomarlo a mal.

eso de que "el conocimiento es de los humanos " suele , o a veces mejor dicho es una excusa , EXCUSA   para robar, copiar, etc.

hay unas leyes basicas, o mas bien consejos de viejso sabios que dicen:
no hagas a los demas lo que no quieres que te hagan a ti.
o los derechos de uno terminan donde comienzan los de los demas (un poco manipulable esta ultima   ).

pero en fin.

la humanidad esta feliz de tener el conocimiento de la vacuna de la polio, y la humanidad puede decir que es de ella..........y con esa excusa CAGARSE en el tipo que se rompio el alma para descubrirla.

cuando uno va a juzgar algo debe primero preguntarse:
estoy siendo justo ? o es lo que A MI me conviene.

por que , asi el dia de mañana los queinvestigan, los que desarrolan se van a cansar y no van a hacer mas nada, mientras , tu , yo y millones mas que ya de por si no hacemso nada, perderemos el beneficio de esos investigadores y creadores.

Que faltan reglas mas justas y claras, estoy de acuerdo.
que se protege a las corporaciones y no a lso individuos (los verdaderos creadores de muchas cosas) tambien estoy de acuerdo.
que deberia haber un concepto mas "humano" (en el buen sentido ) , para que si una corporacion crea algo GANE, pero que no tenga a toda la humanidad agarrada de las pelotas......tambien estoy de acuerdo.

por eso es importante aclarar las cosas.
por que con lo que pones , eso mismo ya le haen las corporaciones a los creadores individuales........pero ellas no permiten que se lo hagan a ellas mismas.

bueh.....un saludo.

el dia que haya respeto y reglas claras yo hago publico todos mis inventos, menos el de la puerta a otras dimensiones ya que hay universos virgenes que los quiero solo para mi.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2009)

luego lei toda la otra explicacion larga, que me parece buena, por que estas ahi si detallando ejemplos que son controvertidos.

y es que estas cosas no siempre son claras ni faciles.

ambos tiene derechos :
la humanidad 
y el creador.

no es bueno que la humanidad se cague en el creativo , que le diga que va a ganar y una vez que hizo lo suyo lo linchen.

tampoco es bueno que un creativo tenga a la humanida dd eesclava.

para eso estan LAS REGLAS PREVIAS .

me podre en forma generica en ambos casos:

yo como creativo , o tu (seas quien seas) , tienes ganas de dedicar tiempo en hacer algo , pero sabes que si te sale sera de la humanidad..........veras si dedicas o no ese tiempo.

el tema es que el beneficio ES un incentivo real, y tambien el tema es que hay muchisima gente que NO se ocupa, que es vaga o que no quiere o que no ..........lo que sea.
pero se beneficia con el esfuerzo de quienes tuvieron un SI en vez de un NO .

hay cosas que son claras y sencillas:
un creador 
millones de beneficiados.
aqui veo numeors que me permiten deducir que con que cada beneficiado ponga 1 centavo y su agradecimiento ya el creador se hara millonario y vivira feliz.
PERO ............y el puto diablo que vive en cada ser humano nos pone el pero , lo sencillo se tuerce y una empresa de vivos le compran los derechos al creador y quieren no un centavo sino que muchos pesos por cada persona.
inventan excusas o arman su ente o institucion con la excusa de ...........
iba a poner :
o al revez , la gente egoista dice que no quiere pagar ni ese centavo.......pero esto no es real........si lo otro.


reglas claras previas, previo debate sano.
ser justos al decidir.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podriamos discutir de ortografias irritantes a los ojos, pero me contento con que veas en negrita que se ve mejor la paja en ojo ageno que la viga en el propio   

Mira, el problema se basa en la estructuracion del sistema, la verdadera excursa es el copyrigth, repito excursa.
El problema se podria postular de otra forma: ¿beneficio social o egocentrismo personal? pero me temo que eso seria hablar de derechas o de izquierdas.

Si hablamos de avance tecnologico y de cultura, todo deberia ser de TODOS, y el dinero ganarse en base a reputaciones, que yo no tengo la culpa de que los dias del HONOR hallan pasado y la gente se copie, pero... y si no se pueden copiar los medicamentos? pues a palmarla todos, sobre todo si eres pobre y no tienes para medicina, en la otra esquina del cuadrilatero hay quien dize que el proceso de creacion de un medicamento cuesta en torno a los 10.000.000$ y... ¿quien los paga si no hay beneficio?

Pues bien, este ejemplo tiene trampa, ¿sabes porque cuesta tanto hacer un medicamento? mas que nada por el proceso de testeo, el pagar a gente para que lo pruebe en fase experimental, el echo de financiar a un investigador es calderilla en comparacion a lo anterior, calderilla que todos podriamos pagar, que una universidad podria pagar, que un estado podria financiar.

El echo de copiarse ha sido uno de los mejores inventos de la humanidad (preguntale a tus teclas ctrl&c), el problema es cuando esperas inventar algo y vivir toda tu vida sentado reciviendo beneficios, y eso, querido amigo, NO ES FACTIBLE. Y es lo que tu dizes, muchas veces inventas algo y los derechos se los queda la empresa para la que trabajas, como el inventor del tetris: Alekséi Pázhitnov, al que le han echo una de las mayores putadas de la historia. La copia deberia ser un derecho, y la reputacion la forma de hacerte rico, mira si no porque le encargaron a miguel angel la capilla sixtina. Si eres bueno en algo, dinero y trabajo no te van a faltar.

El mayor obstaculo para esto es el peor invento de la humanidad, el dinero.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Probablemente lo que sea "torear la ley" en un país, sea directamente ilegal en otro. Y repartir cultura con copyright (aunque sea sin fines de lucro) es "directamente ilegal".





			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Hay un pais llamado Suiza... en el que se pemiten las corridas    Y no das problemas a nadie, eso no es egoista.
> Por otro lado, y en negrita, *por supuesto que no busco darle problemas al foro toreando a la RIIA en un server americano*, por si no quedo suficientemente claro.


 Electodan tiene mas razón de la que crees. Lo que a nosotros nos puede parecer una tontería en otros paises resulta delito. Te pego una noticia que pasó hace un tiempo, en el 2003:



> La RIAA consigue que multen a una niña de 12 años por compartir archivos P2P.
> 
> Según afirma AP, la RIAA ha conseguido su 1ª victoria en su persecución de la ‘piratería’ P2P multando a una niña de 12 años. La joven Brianna LaHara, de Nueva York, que ocupaba el primer puesto en la lista de demandados judicialmente por compartir música en Internet, ha quedado en libertad después de que su madre convino ayer martes en pagar una multa de 2,000$ (unas 330.000 ptas.) para archivar el pleito, pidiendo además perdón públicamente y admitiendo que las acciones de su hija violaban las leyes de propiedad intelectual de USA.
> 
> ...


Sacado de: http://bandaancha.eu/articulo/2021/riaa-consigue-multen-nina-12-anos-compartir-archivos-p2p

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2009)

jaaaa. hemp .

te me has enojado , pero mezclas las cosas:

lo tuyo SI ES faltas de ortografia y no hace falta que remarque nada z donde no va y ll donde va la Y.

lo mio es mezcla de parquinson y que mis dedos son mas veloces que mi cerebro , ademas de no perdewr tiempo en revisar.

se ve de obvio .

lso .son las letras que corresponden 
fijate que el orden de los factores no altera el producto:
P= VI
P= IV

V= IR
V=RI

ves ?

lo tuyo es distinto .

no te enojes......corrigelo tu que pudes, yo no , a menos que se cure el parkinson y  la vagancia   

perdewr............ves , al lado de la e esta la w en el teclado , y mis dedos gordos apretan de mas, mi mano se mueve sola como dedos el de los locos adams..........es asi la cosa.
pero se como se escriben las palabras.  .
o casi todas.


----------



## Dano (Mar 22, 2009)

No quiero acabarles la conversación pero el tema es así, hay leyes que no se pueden cambiar aunque queramos, si queremos que esta comunidad continúe, no hagamos boludeces, por una estupida foto...

Un ejemplo simple de lo que puede pasar es lo que sucedió con el Windows uE, algunos dirían que era muy bueno, otros que era una pirateada, pero al fin y al cabo la ley es la ley es dura para que no la cumpla, por eso nosotros nos debemos atener a ella.

Y no vengan con ejemplos de que la música que conseguimos hoy en día es toda pirateada... y los programas también... y todo es pirata, bla bla bla, si te gusta piratear pues vas a terminar atras de las rejas, talvez te dejen usar una notebook pero no creo que le llege WI-FI  

Eso es todo.

Saludos


----------



## cakches (Mar 22, 2009)

total en que kedamos ?

practicarian mi propuesta o no? jajaja esta bueno leer sus opiniones y defenderlas tmb 

pero ahora quiero saber es en que simulador puedo conseguir el integrado LM567 o NE567 por que no lo encuentro en el multisim ni en el circuitmaker....

mi propuesta era para ayudar a encontrar facilmente algun componente que en algunos simuladores que tienen instalados ... no los encuentran!

porfavor una ayudita  es que quiero simular mi sensor de infrarojo 

salu2


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2009)

es asi, ademas ...........siempre es facil mandar al frente al vecino.
forzar la maquina DEL OTRO .
dale, metele acelera en primera que sube (si estas en el auto de otro).
dale, es un negocion, inverti en esto que se va para arriba (la $$$ de otro).

el foro este creo que el que lo hizo es andres, y es logico que lo cuide como propio por ser suyo.

es facil querer convertir en un "foro rebelde" al foro de otros.

pero quisiera ver si juan, pepe o quiensea invierte años y esfuerzo EL en SU proyecto, en SU esfuerzo y luego se pone a querer hacerse el rebelde wey hipon con SU trabajo, sabiendo que se lo pueden cerrar, borrar, sacar, hacer out, pum, fin.
o meterle un juicio .

en fin.
si uno quiere atarse una soga elastica y tirarse de un puente que lo haga, pero empujar a otro ........no va.

POR otro lado *y dejando claro esto* , me parece que discutirlo al tema es bueno, sin querer como dije presionar o inducir a otros a que nos sigan o a que hagan al go que no quieren ..
el planteo de hemp cuando hizo la explicacion larga me parecio bueno, mostro un ejemplo para pensar , o varios de un tema.

asi que bueno, me parece interesante seguir discutiendolo si hay opiniones interesnates , como ya dije y repito siendo este tema entonces solo una discusion acerca de un tema , pero dejando de lado el querer que el foro cambien alguna norma y mas si esa norma lo pone al foro en algun riesgo .

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 22, 2009)

cakches dijo:
			
		

> total en que kedamos ?
> 
> practicarian mi propuesta o no? jajaja esta bueno leer sus opiniones y defenderlas tmb
> 
> ...


Estube mirando y pensé que el proteus lo tenía pero según indican en este foro poss no pero parece que dan una solución.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18589.html
Echale un vistazo a esta otra, dan un link para descargar librerías.
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=13848.0
Según parece no existe (o no conozco) un simulador que traiga todos los componentes "de fabrica"...
No se si te he podido ayudar  

saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Sobre Linux:
Unix NO es GPL. Linus creo Linux (basado en Minix, que NO es GPL), y lo licencio con gpl. Linux es un sistema TIPO unix. No esta basado en Unix.
Richard Stallman creo el sistema operativo GNU, y le puso el núcleo Linux, creado por Linus.

Sobre la piratería:
No la poyo. La única forma de que el conocimiento sea libre no es luchando contra la ley, sino reescribiéndolo con licencias libres. Aunque tampoco estoy a favor de las licencias privativas.
Pero mientras no haya suficientemente software y música libre, va a haber que seguir pirateando.

Sobre lo de la piratería, los p2p y la niña de doce años:
No se que tiene ella de diferencia con los millones (SI, MILLONES) de piratas que andan por los p2p. (Quien no descargo alguna canción por p2p alguna vez?)
Si quieren denunciar a alguien por piratear música, solo copien unas ips de algún programa p2p. Si viven en España (o algún otro país con una organización similar) seria mas fácil. (Por la SGAE)

Para Hemp: Reitero, si quieres contribuir con el conocimiento libre, aporta algo. Piratear no es la solución. No se puede luchar contra la ley, solo se puede contribuir.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Si quieren denunciar a alguien por piratear música, solo copien unas ips de algún programa p2p. Si viven en España (o algún otro país con una organización similar) seria mas fácil. (Por la SGAE)


 NO! Descargar o copiar musica sin animo de lucro *no* se considera delito en españa!



> INTERCAMBIO P2P
> Una juez sentencia que descargar música por Internet no es delito
> 
> La juez de lo Penal número 3 de Santander, Paz Aldecoa, ha absuelto a un internauta -para quien se pedían dos años de cárcel por descargar y compartir música en Internet- por considerar que esa práctica no es delito, si no existe ánimo de lucro, y está amparada por el derecho de copia privada. La sentencia, que ya ha suscitado numerosos comentarios en foros de internet, entre ellos el de la Asociación de Internautas
> Fuente: http://www.internautas.org/html/3959.html


Así que la $GA€ no tiene nada que hacer. En este punto no te puedo dar la razón...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eso la SGAE lo considera con animo de lucro, porque te ahorras el comprártelo.
Esto ya es super-offtopic. ¿No convendría mover esto a un hilo como: "Reflexiones sobre la SGAE, la piratería, y el copyright"?


----------



## unleased! (Mar 23, 2009)

Los reales beneficios para un artista son los conciertos y las galas. En realidad, por la venta de un cd el artista solo percibe el 6% del valor total del disco. Sin embargo las discográficas se llevan un 34%. La tienda se lleva un 25%. El restante se reparte en gastos de producción, transporte e impuestos. El dinero para los artistas está en actuar en vivo mientras que el de las discográficas está en las ventas por eso protegen su modelo. Sabías que el 90% de los músicos no están representados por la $GA€ porque no tienen dinero suficiente para que su voto sea visto? Solo representa a los ricos.
La $GA€ con sus historias y al final con el canon en el 2002 aumentó sus ingresos en un 2%. En el 2003 un 5.6%. En 2004 un 12%. En el 2008 en un *250%* y preveen en 2011 unos ingresos de mas de 500 millones de euros. Actualmente cuentan con 90000 socios y pagan derechos de autor a solamente a 31600 de ellos. Lo mas interesante de esto es que esta organización "sin animo de lucro"   es la única que *No* rinde cuentas de sus movimientos al estado español.

Tienes razón electrodan, sería mejor mover la história a otro hilo porque si no cakches se va a mosquear y posiblemente también andres cuenca.

saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> ... Electodan tiene mas razón de la que crees. Lo que a nosotros nos puede parecer una tontería en otros paises resulta delito. Te pego una noticia que pasó hace un tiempo, en el 2003:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¬¬ Ese caso es mas viejo que el mear, es mas se nota que no viste la segunda parte: La RIAA se tubo que retractar, denuncio tambien a una jubilada y entre este y el de la jubilada se dieron cuenta que se estaban ganando el descredito publico. Hace poco dijeron que se acabaron las demandas masibas, que fue por lo cual saltaron estos 2 casos, y no se retractaron porque no querian dar imagen de que niños y jubilados podian "violar la ley".

Te recomiendo este video de David Brabo, abogado especializado en estos casos:

YouTube - Test SGAE:  eliga cual es la accion de mayor gravedad

Y que te leas su libro "Copia este libro": http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...h7-_SJ1VmaDcBA-wQ&sig2=uWnCMKok5bY7l7cT58Y36A
Es lijerito.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> jaaaa. hemp .
> 
> te me has enojado


   NO! No habria problema en reconocerlo, pero no es el caso.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> P= VI
> P= IV
> ...



Bueno a ver, Pi es aproximadamente 4, pero ni de coña 6!   

wen, mira, si tienes parkinson de verdad lo siento por ti, dicen que la nicotina merma los efectos, pero si te molesta mi ortografia, citame el error una y otra vez hasta que lo corrija, que te me quejes no soluciona nada.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Para Hemp: Reitero, si quieres contribuir con el conocimiento libre, aporta algo. Piratear no es la solución. No se puede luchar contra la ley, solo se puede contribuir.



Veras, cuando en la actualidad hay copyriths que superan los 70 años de vigencia, SI considero la pirateria como una valvula de escape, la mayoria del conocimiento del ultimo medio siglo esta privatizado, ¿o te apuntas a reecribirlo? TODO, medicina, electronica, fisica, quimica, farmacologia, hasta libros escolares.


+1 a moverlo como hilo independiente.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

si se abre como un hilo independiente vale, sino no importa.

abrir un tema nuevo es como un hijo:

uno pone la semilla (o la gotita) .....pero luego no sabe que monstruo crece y hay que aguantarselo  

voy a abrir el tema adecuado aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31630.html


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Si, una "vía de escape" puede ser. Pero por el menor tiempo posible.
Por cierto eso de pirata esta muy mal dicho.


----------

